# Just Wanted to Say Hello ~Rod Money



## Rodney Money (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello all, my name is Rod, I am the resident composer of Millennium Academy, a published composer, and teach private lessons. It's great to meet everyone.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought I would post a couple of examples of my work. Sometimes I like to mix live with samples to help "sweeten" each other.
1. "The Garden of Love" for SSAA and cello http://youtu.be/1wjZbGoqZqs
2. "Hymn Theme" for brass 
http://youtu.be/jBtVRNXOt-s


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome, Rod. Good Cello piece. To bad the cougher was in the audience, but otherwise great recording.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 20, 2015)

SciFlyBoy @ Fri Mar 20 said:


> Welcome, Rod. Good Cello piece. To bad the cougher was in the audience, but otherwise great recording.


Hey, look at there, someone finally said hi to me. Well great to meet you. Here's another recording but less "emotional" performance from the studio with a smaller choir, but without the coughing, lol.
http://youtu.be/h6avqJDRiYY


----------



## Jaap (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome Rodney!

I am not able to listen to music atm, but will do it later 
Enjoy your stay here on this great forum and have a good weekend!

Jaap


----------



## JohnG (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Rodney,

Welcome and thank you for posting! Very happy to have you here and enjoyed your music.

Kind regards,

John

PS - Who publishes "The Garden of Love?"


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 20, 2015)

Jaap @ Fri Mar 20 said:


> Welcome Rodney!
> 
> I am not able to listen to music atm, but will do it later
> Enjoy your stay here on this great forum and have a good weekend!
> ...


Great to meet you Jaap, and thank you for the warm welcome.
~Rod


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 20, 2015)

JohnG @ Fri Mar 20 said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> Welcome and thank you for posting! Very happy to have you here and enjoyed your music.
> 
> ...


Great to meet you John! It was my absolute pleasure to post, and I am happy to be here and meet everyone. Thank you for listening to some of my music, it means the world to me that you took the time to do so. The Garden of Love is published under Alfred Publishing. http://www.alfred.com/Products/The-Gard ... 25558.aspx
~Rod


----------



## Jaap (Mar 21, 2015)

Rodney Money @ Sat Mar 21 said:


> Jaap @ Fri Mar 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Rodney!
> ...



My pleasure Rod and great to meet you as well. I really enjoyed your music! As a big fan of William Blake I was really pleased to hear The Garden of Love. Really nice work!


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you again, my new friend, for taking the time to listen and comment. It means a lot. Ah yes, I like Blake also, and have been asked to try to do other pieces using his words. Maybe one day. It's kind of funny, the piece that I am finishing now for a school's alma mater features celtic flavors also. My person writing the lyrics asked how she should write concerning the meter. I told her to just write like Blake, and it will fit the melody. Boom! It did, I just needed to add a "we" and an "and" in there. I love the entire story of The Garden of Love. People think it's gonna be a love story then find out that it talks about the church restraining the joys of life binding them with thorns. 
~Rod


----------

